# Red Notice



## Kinguyakki (Nov 15, 2021)

Watched this last night, and it was kind of like watching Deadpool meets Carmen Sandiego meets Indiana Jones.  I mean, I like Ryan Reynolds, but he basically plays the same character in every movie, and unless the movie is actually Deadpool it's usually just not that good.  It was fun to watch. . .once. . .but I hope there are no sequels.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 15, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> Watched this last night, and it was kind of like watching Deadpool meets Carmen Sandiego meets Indiana Jones.  I mean, I like Ryan Reynolds, but he basically plays the same character in every movie, and unless the movie is actually Deadpool it's usually just not that good.  It was fun to watch. . .once. . .but I hope there are no sequels.



I saw it too, it's basically a movie on algorithm autopilot. No real thought to the script, just "we have these actors, let's put them into <x>'s plot".


----------

